# Portuguese and Brazilian qualified newspapers



## Cibelle

Olá! Sou estudante japonesa e estou fazendo um estudio sobre as expreções com
termos cores na língua portuguesa. Gostaria de fazer a pergunta segunte:

Pois, nos últimos anos, eu fazia um estudo sobre o tema dito arriba comparando o texto jornal e o texto literário, e com respeito ao texto jornal, usei “Público”(jornal genérico de Portugal) e “Folha de São Paulo”(jornal genérico de Brasil). Gostaria de saber “a classificação” de cada destos dois jornais em Portugal e Brasil. 

Pois, acho que a minha pergunta e meu portugês não são muito claro..
Por exemplo, na Ingraterra, há 3 tipos de jornais (se pode classificar a 3 tipos); “Quality newspapers”(tal como The Times, The Daily Telegraph), “Middle-range tabloids”(tal como The Express, The Daily Mail) and “Tabloid newspapers”(tal como The sun, The Mirror, The Star)
(Nota: “Quality newspapers”—a newspaper that is intended for people who are intelligent and educated(OALD). “Tabloid newspapers”—a newspaper that has small pages, a lot of photographs, and stories mainly about sex, famous people etc rather than serious news(LDCE). “Middle-range tabloids” é meio entre “Quality newspapers” e “Tabloid newspapers”)

Não acho que estos 2 jornais da língua portuguesa “Público” e “Folha de São Paulo” sejan “Tabloid newspapers” mas não sei os ditos 2 jornais se classificariam a “Quality newspapers”. Eu presumo que o “Público” seria tipo “Quality newspapers” e “Folha de São Paulo” é “Middle-range tabloids”

Depende do jornal, tipo de jornal, na vista de sociolinguística, a maneira de expressão é diferente(vocábulos utilizados, “discourse”, “contect”, etc). Por isso, gostaria de saber “a classificação” de cada destos dois jornais em Portugal e Brasil. Agradeceria muito se alguem poda responder a minha pergunta.


----------



## patriota

Cibelle said:


> Olá! Sou uma estudante japonesa e estou fazendo um estudo sobre as expressões com nomes de cores na língua portuguesa. Gostaria de fazer a  seguinte pergunta: (uma frase interrogativa deveria vir logo após os dois pontos...)
> 
> Pois, nos últimos anos, eu fiz um estudo sobre o tema dito acima (onde, no título?), comparando o texto jornalístico e o texto literário, e com respeito ao texto jornalístico, usei o “Público” (jornal genérico de Portugal) e a “Folha de São Paulo” (jornal genérico do Brasil). Gostaria de saber a classificação desses dois jornais em Portugal e no Brasil.
> 
> Pois, (já começou o parágrafo anterior com "pois"; evite repetir) Acho que a minha pergunta e meu português não estão muito claros. Por exemplo, na Inglaterra, há 3 tipos de jornais (se pode classificar em 3 tipos): “Quality newspapers” (tal como _The Times, The Daily Telegraph_), “Middle-range tabloids” (tal como _The Express, The Daily Mail_) e “Tabloid newspapers” (tal como _The sun, The Mirror, The Star_).
> 
> Nota: “Quality newspapers” — a newspaper that is intended for people who are intelligent and educated(OALD). “Tabloid newspapers”—a newspaper that has small pages, a lot of photographs, and stories mainly about sex, famous people etc rather than serious news(LDCE). “Middle-range tabloids” é o meio-termo entre “Quality newspapers” e “Tabloid newspapers”.
> 
> Não acho que esses 2 jornais de língua portuguesa, “Público” e “Folha de São Paulo”, sejam “Tabloid newspapers”, mas não sei se os ditos 2 jornais se classificariam em “Quality newspapers”. Eu presumo que o “Público” seria do tipo “Quality newspapers” e que a “Folha de São Paulo” seja um “Middle-range tabloids”.
> 
> Depende do jornal, tipo de jornal. Na visão da sociolinguística, a maneira de expressão é diferente (vocábulos utilizados, “discourse”, “content”, etc). Por isso, gostaria de saber “a classificação” de cada um desses dois jornais em Portugal e no Brasil. Agradeceria muito se alguém puder responder a minha pergunta.







Dizer para um jornalista brasileiro que a Folha não é um "jornal de qualidade" seria como dizer a um cozinheiro japonês que o arroz não é um ingrediente importante na culinária japonesa.  A Folha de S. Paulo está entre os principais jornais brasileiros. Você deve ter "estudado" somente algumas páginas na Internet, onde todos os jornais com fins lucrativos publicam uma porcentagem maior de textos curtos e coisas fúteis que na versão impressa, pois é o que atrai mais cliques e, portanto, dinheiro de anunciantes.


----------



## Cibelle

A patriota,

Muito obrigada pelo seu post.

Pois, não estou utilizando textos dos jornais na internet, o que eu tenho é dato digital dos artigos dos jornais versão impressa de “Público”(anos 1991-1998: artigos de aprox. 190.000.000 palavras) e “Folha de São Paulo”(anos 1994-1995: artigos de aprox. 35.000.000 palavras)

Que eu saiba bem, os dois são principais jornais, ou seja, “Público” é um dos principais jornais em Portugal e “Folha de São Paulo” é um dos principais jornais no Brasil.(Publico:http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C3%BAblico_(jornal), Folha: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folha_de_São_Paulo).

Na realidade, tampouco temos as ditas classificações— “Quality newspapers”, “Tabloid newspapers”, “Middle-range tabloids” nos jornais japoneses, mas lá na Ingraterra, sim; há jornais para leitores das pessoas na posição alta, que tem alta educação, há jornais para leitores das clase meia, e há jornais para leitores das pessoas na posição baixa ou os que não tem muito estudo; i.e. o jornal que o primer minístro Cameron,  o príncipe Guilherme(William), os advogados, os professores da universidade leem e o jornal que pessoas com trabalho braçal, sem muito estudo, nas posição baixa na sociedade é diferente. Eu pensei que possivelmente haveria ese tipo de classificação nos jornais em Portugal e Brasil também, por isso, fiz esta pergunta.


----------



## patriota

Quando nossa mídia fala de *tabloides* ingleses, usa essa palavra, mas os nacionais são geralmente descritos como "jornais populares" (_popular_ no sentido de "do povo, acessível ao povo", como em "carro popular").


----------



## Cibelle

A Patriota,

Excuse me for my poor Portuguese, you had to correct a lot!!!
Sim “Tabloid newspapers”, também se traduziria como "jornais populares"--jornais acessível ao povo comun”, mas é tipo de jornal que tem muitas fotos, fotos grandes e artigos com poucas palavras, principalemente se tratam de histórias sobre sexo, gente famosa, e pocas noticiários serios. “Quality newspapers”(jornais intelectual??)—“jornais para às pessoas de alta posição” é tipo de jornal que tem menos fotos e principalmente se tratan de noticiários serios como política, diplomacia, economia, sociedade, etc.

Então, a senhora patriota, a Folha de S. Paulo seria Quality Newspaper, é dizer, “jornais para às pessoas de alta posição”, correto?(Eu presumia que outros jornais cujos sede está na Brasília, o capital e o lugar mais importante para política e diplomacia, seriam Quality Newspaper autêntico do Brasil) Ou igual como os jornis japoneses, não tem ese tipo de classificação em jornais no Brasil? 

Agradeceria muito se alguém de Portugal responde para fazer-me saber a classificação de “Público”, se haver ou não haver esse tipo de classificação em Portugal.


----------



## Cibelle

P.D.

O que acontece é que há 2 meses, um professor bastante famoso no estudo sociolínguistico veio a nosso pós-graduação e fez uma presentação(palestra) sobre “O Estilo de Joirnais—Entre os Jornais Genérico da Inglaterra”. Um dos focos da sua presentação era, o estilo se varia depende de “Quality Newspapers”, “Tabloid newspapers”, “Middle-range tabloids” para tratar de um mesmo incidente/caso: por exemplo, a característica de actor/agente usado nas frases é diferente(“Quality Newspapers”- substantivo abstractos, palavras que não indicam a pessoas, “Tabloid newspapers”-substantico comun, palavras que indicam a pessoas directamente). Estilo de “Quality Newspapers” – descripção neutural e sereno, estilo de “Tabloid newspapers”- descripção não neutral, exagerado.

Eu tenho que defender a minha tese na próxima semana em frente dos professores, cuja maioria estava naquela presentação do dito professor bastante famoso. O meu pesquisa não é estudar sobre “o estilo de jornais”, mas como o meu estudo é algo relacionado com “jornal”, muito probavelmete uma das perguntas que me fazeriam os professores na minha defensa seria --Cibelle, o Público e Folha de S. Paulo são “Quality Newspapers”, “Tabloid newspapers” ou “Middle-range tabloids”?--


----------



## Vanda

Folha de São Paulo = quality newspaper. Actually it is considered the 'most qualified and respected' newspaper in the country.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Folha de São Paulo = quality newspaper. Actually it is considered the 'most qualified and respected' newspaper in the country.


----------



## Cibelle

A Vanda,

Muito obrigada pela sua resposta. Então, no Brasil também existe as clasificações de jornais “Quality Newspapers”, “Tabloid newspapers” &“Middle-range tabloids”, correcto?

O Guigo,

Muito obrigada pela sua resposta. O senhor não concorda com a Vanda? Podria comentar a sua opinião?


----------



## LuizLeitao

Cibelle,

One can without any hesitation compare Folha de São Paulo and O Estado de São Paulo to the Daily Telegraph, as quality newspapers. In my opinion, the composing style of "O Estado de São Paulo"  is more refined.


----------



## Guigo

Cibelle said:


> *Ao* Guigo,
> 
> Muito obrigada pela sua resposta. O senhor não concorda com a Vanda? Podria comentar a sua opinião?



Olá Cibelle,

Only a joke with Vanda's post.

However, if you want to know more about Brazilian press media I recommend you to check their history in other internet sites.

Tudo de bom para você!


----------



## Cibelle

Oi LuizLeitao

Muito obrigda pela sua reposta. Según a estatísitica dos 5 jornais genéricos mais vendidos no Brasil que eu tenho, 1- Super Noticía, 2-Folha de S. Paulo, 3-O Globo, 4-Extra, 5-O Estado de S. Paulo(o jornal que o senhor mencionou). Pois, então acho que outros 3 jornais(Super Noticía, O Globo e Extra) também se classificam aos jornais genéricos serios como Folha de S. Paulo(presumo só).

Agradeceria muito se alguém de Portugal responde para fazer-me saber a classificação de “Público”, se haver ou não haver esse tipo de classificação em Portugal.


----------



## Cibelle

Olá Guigo,

Muito obrigada pela sua reposta de novo e também corrigir o meu portugês.
Haha, tudo bem Guigo. 
Por favor, fazer-me saber se haver outros jornais que o senhor acha como “Quality newspapers” brasileiros mais adecuados.

Thank you very much for your advice, Guigo. Actually I thought none of newspapers companies would say like “We publish newspapers for inteligent people & social high position people, and include many serious articles about politic, diplomacy, economy & sociaty” or “We publish newspapers for not much eduated pople, and include much photos without much words, but with many sensetional photos”, seria melhor perguntar direitamente aos senhores de falantes nativos de português em Portugal e Brasil(I'm a little bit lazy, haha.)

Agradecida muito por encorajar-me, Guigo! Ainda o meu portugês falta muito, seguirei estudando o portugês pouco a pouco de aqui em adelante!!


----------



## LuizLeitao

Cibelle, a estatística está correta, mas o Supernotícia, por exemplo, um jornal do grupo de "O Tempo", é exatamente uma publicação popular, mais leve. Portanto, quantidade não é necessariamente sinônimo de qualidade. O jornal que está em último lugar nesta classificação, O Estado de São Paulo, é o mais bem redigido do Brasil. Basta ler algum dos seus editoriais, acessíveis na internet, para perceber isso.
Todos esses "quality newspapers" (jornais de primeira linha) têm versões populares: O *Extra* pertence a O *Globo*; o *Supernotícia*, a *O Tempo*; e, não citado aqui, o *Agora* é editado pelo *Grupo Folha de São Paulo*. O *Estado de São Paulo* tinha sua versão _light, _que se chamava *Jornal da Tarde*, e saiu de circulação no ano passado.

Quanto à independência editorial e fidelidade das informações, tanto a *Folha de S. Paulo* quanto o *Estado* são os melhores, sem dúvida. Na minha visão, as diferenças entre ambos são mais de estilo. Embora sejam atualmente restritos a assinantes, você pode ler parte do conteúdo de ambos online: http://www.estadao.com.br/  e http://www.folha.uol.com.br/


----------



## Cibelle

LuizLeitao, agradecido muito ao seu post de novo! As informações que o senhor me foram me ajudar muito.


LuizLeitao said:


> Portanto, quantidade não é necessariamente sinônimo de qualidade.



Sim, entendo perfeitamente o que o senhor explica. (FYI: A fonte da estatística é da ANJ(Associação Nacional de Jornais)
If I remember correctly, aquele professor explicou que “The sun”, um dos jornais “tabloid newspapers(publicação popular)” na Inglaterra se vende mais quantidade no pais.

Então, let me make sure; Entre esses ditos 5 jornais genéricos, a Folha de S. Paulo e o Estado (O Globo também, não é?) são “Quality newspapers”, e outros 2—a Super Noticíae a Extra são “Middle-range tabloids(publicação popular, mais leve)”, is it correct?


----------



## LuizLeitao

That's right. O Globo, publicado no Rio de Janeiro, e com circulação em todo o País, também é considerado um jornal de primeira linha, ou "Quality". 
Como curiosidade, observo que a tiragem (# of copies) dos jornais do Brasil é muito pequena em relação ao tamanho da população (nearly 200m people). A Folha  chega a 286.000 exemplares (edição digital inclusa, no caso dela), o Globo, a  256.000; e o Estado vende  263.000 exemplares, em média.

Quanto ao fato de o tablóide The Sun vender em quantidade  maior, isso também ocorre no Brasil — em menores proporções: O "best-seller" nacional é o tablóide Supernotícia (Belo Horizonte), pouco acima da Folha de São Paulo, abaixo da qual vem outro tablóide, o Extra (Rio de Janeiro).


----------



## patriota

^ É outra variável importante para qualquer estudo sobre jornais brasileiros. O Brasil é um país "que não lê muito".


----------



## marta12

Cibelle said:


> A Patriota,
> 
> Excuse me for my poor Portuguese, you had to correct a lot!!!
> Sim “Tabloid newspapers”, também se traduziria como "jornais populares"--jornais acessível ao povo comun”, mas é tipo de jornal que tem muitas fotos, fotos grandes e artigos com poucas palavras, principalemente se tratam de histórias sobre sexo, gente famosa, e pocas noticiários serios. “Quality newspapers”(jornais intelectual??)—“jornais para às pessoas de alta posição” é tipo de jornal que tem menos fotos e principalmente se tratan de noticiários serios como política, diplomacia, economia, sociedade, etc.
> 
> Então, a senhora patriota, a Folha de S. Paulo seria Quality Newspaper, é dizer, “jornais para às pessoas de alta posição”, correto?(Eu presumia que outros jornais cujos sede está na Brasília, o capital e o lugar mais importante para política e diplomacia, seriam Quality Newspaper autêntico do Brasil) Ou igual como os jornis japoneses, não tem ese tipo de classificação em jornais no Brasil?
> 
> Agradeceria muito se alguém de Portugal responde para fazer-me saber a classificação de “Público”, se haver ou não haver esse tipo de classificação em Portugal.



Olá!

O _Público _é considerado um bom jornal, francamente não sei se será o melhor. Não sei mesmo, mas sei que é o jornal diário com maior tiragem e portanto que mais pessoas lêem.
Para a sua definição de "_Quality newspaper_" tem o '_Expresso'_ que é um jornal semanal.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Vanda said:


> Folha de São Paulo = quality newspaper. Actually it is considered the 'most qualified and respected' newspaper in the country.



Fully supported!


----------



## Carfer

Esta é a notícia mais recente que consegui encontrar sobre as tiragens dos jornais portugueses.
http://www.publico.pt/media/noticia/por-dia-vendemse-menos-29-mil-jornais-generalistas-1552423

Desde que foi publicada até agora, a situação alterou-se... para pior. A situação de quase todos eles é absolutamente periclitante, em grande parte devido à retracção do mercado publicitário e à diminuição brutal do poder de compra das pessoas. Quanto à qualidade, é, obviamente, subjectiva e, no geral, posta claramente em causa pela debilitadíssima situação económica desses jornais. O de maior tiragem, o 'Correio da Manhã', é de estilo tablóide: notícias sumárias, geralmente de crimes e acontecimentos insólitos, descritos em tom dramático e muitíssimo exagerado, muitas fotos, poucos comentários e pouca opinião, dirigido a um público-alvo primário ou pouco cultivado, mas é escusado dizer que com estas características e comparado com os outros, se vende bem (ou, melhor dito, vende-se melhor).


----------



## LuizLeitao

Aqui no Brasil, pela década de 1960, havia um jornal chamado *Correio da Manhã*, e diz-se que era muito bom, mas acabou-se. Da classe dos de mau gosto, havia o *Notícias Populares*, hoje também finado, sobre o qual dizia-se, em tom jocoso, que "quando se o e*s*preme, sai sangue".


----------



## Cibelle

Olá LuizLeitao,

Muito obrigada pelo seu post de novo! A sua explicação é claro e na realidade ajudou-me muito! Tenho essa lista dos 5 jornais genérios brasilerios mais vendidos no ano 2010—1- Super Noticía, 2-Folha de S. Paulo, 3-O Globo, 4-Extra, 5-O Estado de S. Paulo na minha tese. Em caso de que nossos professores perguntar-me-em amanhã no exame da tese, -- Cibelle, e o Globo? É tipo jornal de primeira linha ou tipo publicação popular?”--, agora posso responder-lhes bem com confiança. 

Como eu mencionei no principio, não temos classificação assim “Quality newspapers” ou “Popular newspapers” nos jornais japoneses, em geral, os jornais genéricos japoneses são serios, mas depende do jornal, há diferença no estilo e também diferença como neutral/menos neutral, inclinado a “esquerda”, etc. Em vez de ter Tabloid newspapers”, temos varios jornais do desporto(esporte) diários, em geral, cujas algumas páginas tem fotos das mulheres provocantes, anime(manga) corto ha história de sexo e gente famosa. Os homens japoneses compram ese tipo de jornal do desporto(esporte), não para ver o resultado do jogo de fútebol ou beisebol, mas para ver mulheres sexys, kekekeke. Também, temos muitas revistas ambas semanais e mensuais como “Tabloid newspapers”, com muitas fotos sensuais, história da gente famosa, rumores e escândalos sobre a gente famosa, os políticos, as firmas famosas, etc.


----------



## Cibelle

patriota said:


> ^ É outra variável importante para qualquer estudo sobre jornais brasileiros. O Brasil é um país "que não lê muito".



À patriota, muito obridada pelo seu post de novo!
Pois, vendo a estatísitica dos paises que leem muito os jornais, a maioria são paises onde há muito frio com menos sol, quase sempre nublado, chovendo, nevando, ou tem população grande na terra pequena: paises norte-europeus, Hong Kong e Japón, onde não se pode disfrutar o sol ou não pode disfrutar a vida agradável no espacio suficiente na terra abuntante..haha. Morando no Brasil, acho que melhor disfrutar-se o sol, mar, música em vez de olhar fixamente no jornal.


----------



## Cibelle

Brazilian Girl said:


> Fully supported!


 
Olá Brazilian Girl,
Muito obrigada pelo seu post!
Agora alguém perguntar-me isso, eu posso responder-lhes bem com confiança. Obridada!!


----------



## LuizLeitao

Só mais uma coisa sobre jornais no Brasil, a título de curiosidade: Temos alguns jornais sérios publicados para a comunidade japonesa, em português e japonês: São Paulo Shimbun, Jornal Nippo Brasil, Nikkey Shimbun, Parana Shimbun, IPC Digital. - Jornal Brasileiros no Japão.

http://www.ipcdigital.com/

http://www.nippobrasil.com.br/

http://www.nikkeyshimbun.com.br/

http://www.saopauloshimbun.com/site_br.php 

http://www.paranashimbun.com.br/


----------



## Cibelle

À marta12 e ao Carfer,

Muito obrigada pelos seus posts!! Agradecida muito aos posts de Portugal

Em caso de que nossos professores perguntar-me-em amanhã no exame da tese, -- Cibelle, o Público não seria tipo publicação popular?”--, agora posso responder-lhes bem com confiança que o Público é jornal de primeira linha 

Ao Carfer, obrigada pela explicação detalhada sobre a situação actual sobre os jornais em Portugal e a estática mais recente dos jornais portugueses. A que eu tenho é um pouco velha de 2011(datas de APCT); 1-Correio da Manhã 127.132/d, 2-Jornal de Notícias 87.248/d, 3-Diário de Notícias 33689/d, 4-Público 33.286, 5- I Informação 8.582 .

Vi jornal online do Correio da Manhã; acho que não muito estilo “Tabloid”, ao melhor menos refinado que o Público. Podria-se dizer Correio da Manhã é “Middle-range tabloids”(=o meio-termo entre “Quality newspapers” e “Tabloid newspapers”) ou tipo publicação popular leve, não é?. O senhor, Carfer, o que acha?

Tenho essa lista dos 5 jornais genérios portugueses mais vendidos no ano 2011—1-Correio da Manhã, 2-Jornal de Notícias, 3-Diário de Notícias, 4-Público, 5- I Informação na minha tese, agora gostaria de perguntar aos senhores de Portugal sobre a classificação dos outros 3 jornais-- Jornal de Notícias, Diário de Notícias e I Informação. Eu presumo que os primeros dois Jornal de Notícias e Diário de Notícias seriam um tipo jornal de primeira linha e o último-I Informação seria tipo publicação popular, mas só I just guess from newspaper’s name.

É interessante que os ambos jornais genérios de tipo “jornal de primeira linha” de Portugal e do Brasil são não do capital; o Público é do Porto(não de Lisboa) e a Folha de S.Paulo é do São Paulo(não da Brasília).


----------



## Cibelle

LuizLeitao said:


> Aqui no Brasil, pela década de 1960, havia um jornal chamado *Correio da Manhã*, e diz-se que era muito bom, mas acabou-se. Da classe dos de mau gosto, havia o *Notícias Populares*, hoje também finado, sobre o qual dizia-se, em tom jocoso, que "quando se o e*s*preme, sai sangue".



Não sei porque quase nunca desaparecem os jornais genéricos que temos aqui no Japão como o que está sucedenso nos outros paises. Sim, aqui também venta dos jornais se disminuye cada ano, agora muita gente lê notícias no jornal online na internte em vez de comprar jornail de papeis, mas felizmente ainda a situação dos jornais aqui está ok.


----------



## Cibelle

LuizLeitao said:


> Só mais uma coisa sobre jornais no Brasil, a título de curiosidade: Temos alguns jornais sérios publicados para a comunidade japonesa, em português e japonês: São Paulo Shimbun, Jornal Nippo Brasil, Nikkey Shimbun, Parana Shimbun, IPC Digital. - Jornal Brasileiros no Japão.
> 
> http://www.ipcdigital.com/
> 
> http://www.nippobrasil.com.br/
> 
> http://www.nikkeyshimbun.com.br/
> 
> http://www.saopauloshimbun.com/site_br.php
> 
> http://www.paranashimbun.com.br/



Não sabia que há tantos jornais brasileiros para os descendentes dos imigrantes do Japão. “Shimbun” significa “jornal” em japonês, “Nippo” é como “notícias diárias” e “Nikkey” é “nipônico”(japonés) . Muito obrigada por compartilhar essa informação comigo


----------



## Deboravh

Cibelle said:


> A Vanda,
> 
> Muito obrigada pela sua resposta. Então, no Brasil também existe as clasificações de jornais “Quality Newspapers”, “Tabloid newspapers” &“Middle-range tabloids”, correcto?
> 
> Acho que o pessoal já explicou direitinho as " categorias" dos jornais que fazem parte do seu trabalho. Só queria fazer uma consideração quanto a essa pergunta: Apesar das pessoas conseguirem distinguir o público de cada jornal, no Brasil não existe essa classificação, ok? Não usamos estes nomes. Apenas podemos comentar que um jornal é mais popular que o outro...


----------



## Cibelle

Deboravh said:


> Acho que o pessoal já explicou direitinho as " categorias" dos jornais que fazem parte do seu trabalho. Só queria fazer uma consideração quanto a essa pergunta: Apesar das pessoas conseguirem distinguir o público de cada jornal, no Brasil não existe essa classificação, ok? Não usamos estes nomes. Apenas podemos comentar que um jornal é mais popular que o outro...



We are not discussing that newspapers' classification in England and Portugal/Brazil are COMPLETELLY same or not. I am just asking some portuguese & brazilian newspapers are rather which type. And alsoI am making other questions as well. I'm not native Portuguese speaker, and I know sometimes what I wrote here is not so clear because of my limited Portuguese ability, but I would not like to have post like you wrote here.


----------



## Carfer

Cibelle said:


> À marta12 e ao Carfer,
> 
> Muito obrigada pelos seus posts!! Agradecida muito aos posts de Portugal
> 
> Em caso de que nossos professores perguntar-me-em amanhã no exame da tese, -- Cibelle, o Público não seria tipo publicação popular?”--, agora posso responder-lhes bem com confiança que o Público é jornal de primeira linha
> 
> Ao Carfer, obrigada pela explicação detalhada sobre a situação actual sobre os jornais em Portugal e a estática mais recente dos jornais portugueses. A que eu tenho é um pouco velha de 2011(datas de APCT); 1-Correio da Manhã 127.132/d, 2-Jornal de Notícias 87.248/d, 3-Diário de Notícias 33689/d, 4-Público 33.286, 5- I Informação 8.582 .
> 
> Vi jornal online do Correio da Manhã; acho que não muito estilo “Tabloid”, ao melhor menos refinado que o Público. Podria-se dizer Correio da Manhã é “Middle-range tabloids”(=o meio-termo entre “Quality newspapers” e “Tabloid newspapers”) ou tipo publicação popular leve, não é?. O senhor, Carfer, o que acha?
> 
> Tenho essa lista dos 5 jornais genérios portugueses mais vendidos no ano 2011—1-Correio da Manhã, 2-Jornal de Notícias, 3-Diário de Notícias, 4-Público, 5- I Informação na minha tese, agora gostaria de perguntar aos senhores de Portugal sobre a classificação dos outros 3 jornais-- Jornal de Notícias, Diário de Notícias e I Informação. Eu presumo que os primeros dois Jornal de Notícias e Diário de Notícias seriam um tipo jornal de primeira linha e o último-I Informação seria tipo publicação popular, mas só I just guess from newspaper’s name.
> 
> É interessante que os ambos jornais genérios de tipo “jornal de primeira linha” de Portugal e do Brasil são não do capital; o Público é do Porto(não de Lisboa) e a Folha de S.Paulo é do São Paulo(não da Brasília).



O 'Correio da Manhã' é, basicamente, um tablóide. Dá prioridade ao sensacionalismo, privilegia notícias susceptíveis de agradar a um público menos cultivado. Considerando o seu público-alvo é um jornal bem feito, o que não significa - na minha opinião pelo menos - que seja um jornal 'bom' ou 'de qualidade'. Por alguma razão vende várias vezes mais do que a concorrência. Os três outros jornais que refere (incluindo o 'i') são do tipo que eu classificaria de 'sério', ainda que também neles se note alguma propensão para aligeirarem o respectivo conteúdo (uma opção que, pelo que me toca, conduziu a que os leia cada vez menos). O 'Público' é um jornal de Lisboa, da capital, portanto, embora com uma edição no Porto. A empresa proprietária (a SONAE) é que tem sede no Norte


----------

